# Homebrew Scent Eliminator Spray



## G Duck (Oct 27, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried this?
I found it on another forum, I figured I would give it a try and do a test with the store brands. 
It costs next to nothing, and seems to work for others.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 27, 2008)

what's the recipe?


----------



## G Duck (Oct 27, 2008)

There are several versions of the amounts of each,
but this one seems consistant
32oz of Hydrogen Peroxide
32 oz of Distilled water
1/4 cup of baking soda
2 oz. of green scent free hs soap

be sure to mix slowly, and dont put cap on for three days, and store in dark , sunlight breaks down the peroxide. Then bottle up in dark peroxide type bottles and use like store brand
I have a primos silver bottle that is allready dark, and may try to use it. 
It is worth a try.


----------



## short stop (Oct 27, 2008)

Ive used   plenty of it --- yes  it works .
 plenty of varity  in the formulas 
  You dont have to use that much   Hydrogen Proxide --

  I make mine --- 
1 gallon  distilled water   128 oz  
 1 bottle  Hydro Proxide -- 20 -28 oz  whatevr  I  can grab 
  1-2 teaspoons  of  Green  Soap 
 1 cup of baking soda 
   1/2  teaspoon of vannila  extract 


 this stuff works  --- and its cheap


----------



## G Duck (Oct 27, 2008)

I have seen many formulas, there must be something to it.
Why the Vanilla? I have heard of the Fitzgeralds using it as a curiosity scent. Could be interesting


----------



## G Duck (Oct 27, 2008)

Im in the Kitchen now working on It while the wife is asleep!


----------



## short stop (Oct 28, 2008)

vanilla ?   dunno --
  just    a batch  recipe I used --no side effects  .  So Ive stuck with it .

   Ive  mostly  done my own with  wo  Vannila   , just tried a  new batch recently   with it .

     Most additive added to any formula  of scent killer   on the market -- is baking soda .  Wonder why the ingredinets  arent   listed on the bottle  ??? 


  $$$$$$$    thats why


----------



## G Duck (Oct 28, 2008)

I added some Honduran Vanilla extract per your recipe. 
Do you let it work off for three days? They one I saw said that it could expand if left covered for the first three days.


----------



## short stop (Oct 28, 2008)

yes,  you  do need to let it   rest  for a few days --

  with a  loose cap  -- youll blow up a jug   with the lid on tight .    Dont ask  me  how I know   lets  just put it this way   :  I learned the hard way  .


----------



## G Duck (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the warning. After having to explain Kildees home brew to my wife last season , an explosion in the Garage would push her over the top.


----------



## rockdawg (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey SS, what is the "Green Soap"?


----------



## G Duck (Oct 28, 2008)

I took it to be the Hunter Specialties hair/shower soap. Folks also have substituted Hunters laundry soap.
Got mine in the garage, will post a report when I test it.


----------



## TKeller (Oct 28, 2008)

Between making my own stands, trying to make own trail cams, now scent killer.....when is hunting time????? Like the idea though...let me know out come GDUCK.


----------



## Bknight (Oct 28, 2008)

is it really worth maken this as far as saven money? sounds like it would kinda be expensive. Is there anything special you mix it all in?


----------



## short stop (Oct 28, 2008)

rockdawg said:


> Hey SS, what is the "Green Soap"?



 green soap  is    --- :  unscented   liquid green soap  
   You can but HS   or  any other name brand    ,or  buy it  in the  Pharmacy   as a no name   and save a few  bucks .

  as far as saving $ ---   it doesnt take a rocket   scientist to figure out the savings 

   1 Small bottle  of  any  factory brand X   Scent  Killer  is  $5-10   for  a  bottle  ranging from 10 oz-30 oz . ball park price   $  o.40 cent  to a  $1    an oz 

    You can  make a gallon   of hombrew  --128 oz  for  less than  $5     or  $  0 .04  cent   an oz .
  if you  hunt one  or two weekends a yr  -- probably isnt worth the  trouble .
 I go thru   about  2   gallons a yr  at least .


----------



## G Duck (Oct 28, 2008)

If it works, I will save some money, but the best thing would be convenience. Our wally world is allready sold out of the primos silver xt @ $10 a pop. Now, I can simply add the ingredients to the grocery list.


----------



## tsnider08 (Oct 28, 2008)

Interesting!! I'll be adding the same things to my grocery list as well. Lord knows I could save some money making my own scent killer. Great thread guys!! Thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## Prowlin_N_Growlin (Oct 29, 2008)

Has anyone tried baking soda and plain water mixed together?

The reason I ask is that I wash all my hunting clothes with baking soda and it does a great job at removing any scent.


----------



## pew222 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ive used the baking soda/water combo but there is a reason you add the soap.  It makes the spray stick to whatever you spray it on.  Little piece of advice though - dont spray it on your bow.  It will cause the screws to oxidize.  The stuff works though.  The baking soda leaves a white powdery residue on your clothes because of the active ingredients, but no worse than any of the store bought brands do because its basically the same thing.  I also dont use the medical peroxide because of the scent it has, but the pool chemical kind instead.  You just have to dilute it down with more water.  Im going to try the vanilla extract though because that will save some money and im sure it would take the scent out of it.  Just make sure you have let the peroxide and baking soda react before you bottle it.  Usually takes longer than 3 days for me so I make a gallon at a time.


----------

